# Pronoms personals



## davidl243

Hola,

Sé que en català els pronoms personals (abans del verb) són "*em, et, es, ens, us, es*" etc, peró jo ho vist també "*me, te, se*", com el espanyol - és un dialecte? I canvien també 'ens' i 'us'? 

Gràcies, David


----------



## Outsider

They are not dialectal variations. See here.


----------



## davidl243

Hi, I know that they are sometimes written as "me, te, se etc." when they come after the verb, but I am talking about when they come *before*, for example "te veig" instead of "et veig", or "se renta" as opposed to "es renta". I am sure I have seen this before, I was wondering if it was 'valencià' (because of the Spanish influence). It could be of course that the author was wrong, or that I am seeing things...


----------



## belén

In Mallorca we say it like this

Te veig - instead of et veig
Me compraré una cosa - instead of Em compraré una cosa


----------



## davidl243

belen said:
			
		

> In Mallorca we say it like this
> 
> Te veig - instead of et veig
> Me compraré una cosa - instead of Em compraré una cosa


 
Gràcies Belén, so it is not incorrect but a regional variation, yes? Well I think I will stick to the traditional way since I am a learner, otherwise people may get confused...! Thanks very much, David


----------



## belén

davidl243 said:
			
		

> Gràcies Belén, so it is not incorrect but a regional variation, yes? Well I think I will stick to the traditional way since I am a learner, otherwise people may get confused...! Thanks very much, David


Yeah, I recommend you learn the traditional way, since that's the way you will find it written.

Even though that's the way we talk, all Catalan speakers are supposed to write the same way in order to have a homogeneous Catalan language.

Besides, being a foreigner, they would probably think you are wrong!! (this even happens to me when speaking in Catalan with people outside of the islands who aren't familiar with our dialect)  and I am a native!!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Sí, per mi això és molt característic de les Illes, però també ho sento molt cap a l'interior de Catalunya. Els parlants de la zona de Barcelona no ho solem dir. I és justament això, el que deia la Belén, que és principalment oral. 

M'ha picat la curiositat i he mirat la "Proposta per a un estàndard oral" del català, i diu que "és admissible en l'àmbit general l'ús proclític de les formes plenes _me, te, se, ne _(davant consonant) i _vos_". El _vos_ és l'equivalent a _us_, David, que crec que també ho preguntaves.  Curiosament, no diu res de _nos_ o _mos_, que seria l'equivalent a _ens_ i que em fa l'efecte que també es diu... oi que es diu, Belén?


----------



## Samaruc

Hola a tots,

A València no és estrany sentir "te veig" en comptes de "et veig", no obstant, la forma amb "te" no hi té bona consideració.

Pel que fa a "ens", és comú dir "mos" arreu de les terres valencianes. També és normal a les Balears i crec que en certs llocs de Catalunya del sud i l'interior. Tot i ser una forma molt estesa a gran part del domini lingüístic, no s'ha considerat mai una forma culta.

 - Ens veuen -> "Mos" veuen.

El "vos" per "us" també és la forma comuna als mateixos llocs. La forma "vos" sí que s'accepta.

 - Us veig -> Vos veig.

Per altra banda, David, les formes "em", "et", etc. passen a ser "me", "te", etc. quan van davant d'un altre pronom encara que estiguen davant del verb:

- Em compraré una cosa -> Me la compraré (no: "Em" la compraré).

I hi ha una excepció: "se" es manté davant del verb quan aquest comença per "s":

 - Se sap (no: "Es" sap).

Au, salut!


----------



## davidl243

Gràcies a tots per la vostra ajuda, els pronoms em(me!) pareixen molt complicats, però una mica menys gràcies a les vostres explicacions! 
Salut, David

P.S 'Please correct my mistakes' es diu 'Si us plau corrigiu-me els errors'? Vaig a afegir-ho a la meua firma.


----------



## betulina

davidl243 said:
			
		

> P.S 'Please correct my mistakes' es diu 'Si us plau, corregiu-me els errors'? Vaig a afegir-ho a la meua firma.


És "Si us plau, corregiu-me els errors".... però ara que hi penso, el més corrent és dir "corregiu-me les faltes"...  És el que es diu normalment... quan a l'escola fèiem un dictat, per exemple, fèiem "faltes", no fèiem "errors". Encara podríem obrir un nou fil amb això! 

Per cert, només com a "apunt"... _anar a_ fer una cosa només vol dir anar cap a un lloc a fer-la, amb moviment  Si no et mous, diries "faré tal cosa" o similar, encara que et faràs un tip de sentir-ho...


----------



## Mei

betulina said:
			
		

> És "Si us plau, corregiu-me els errors".... però ara que hi penso, el més corrent és dir "corregiu-me les faltes"...  És el que es diu normalment... quan a l'escola fèiem un dictat, per exemple, fèiem "faltes", no fèiem "errors". Encara podríem obrir un nou fil amb això!



Ui sí, dèiem faltes d'ortografia, i aquells dictats...  buff...   

De totes manere,s davidl243 també pots dir  "Corregiu-me" o "Que em podeu corregir?", etc  

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Epical

you speak in Catalan better than many people who live here for a lot of years and they didn't even try to learn it... I feel happy to see somebody wants to learn Catalan instead of Spanish, for example, I mean, Generally many people preffer learning Spanish before Catalan, or even not to learn Catalan.

Please, forgive me for my english 'cause I've not spoken in english for a long time ago. ^^   

M'omple d'il-lusió saber que algú està aprenent la nostra llengua i no ho faci per obligació ( O això sembla) ^^


----------

